# ¡Abeltio llega a los 1.000 aportes!!!



## Soledad Medina

*¡Hoy es un día de fiesta!  Nuestro extraordinario forero Abeltio llega a sus 1.000 aportes!  En cada una de sus contribuciones hemos podido apreciar sus grandes conocimientos y su innata cortesía.  WordReference necesita más foreros como él.*

*Con mucha alegría y profunda gratitud le hago llegar una sincera felicitación con los deseos de que se cumplan muchos aportes más.*

*Un cariñoso saludo desde Miami*
*Soledad*


----------



## Fernita

Querido forero Abeltio:* ¡¡¡¡MUCHAS FELICITACIONES POR HABER LLEGADO A TUS PRIMEROS 1000 APORTES!!!! *
Todavía no he tenido el placer de conocerte porque ando medio alejada de esta querida familia por cuestiones de tiempo, pero al leer lo que Soledad ha escrito para y sobre tu persona, no puedo dejar de felicitarte. *¡¡¡¡¡Debes de ser muy valioso para el foro!!!!! *
*¡¡¡GRACIAS!!!*
*TODO MI CARIÑO,*
Fernita ​


----------



## Rayines

*Me uno a las felicitaciones de Soledad y Fernita, ¡por varios miles más! *


----------



## danielfranco

"Munchas" felicidades por tu primer millar, Abeltio.
Lástima que no hayamos coincidido mucho en los hilos de consulta, pero es que cuando tú escribes tu aporte ya no queda nada más que decir, a menos que sea "sí, de acuerdo con Abeltio."

¡Felicidades!


----------



## Mate

Hoy en tu día, tío Abel
Quiero sumarme al festejo.
Con Soledá, la cubana
Con Fernita y Rayinés
Con Daniel (ningún pe***jo)
¡Qué bien hacés tu papel!

* ¡¡¡Felicitaciones Abeltio por tus primeros mil!!!*  ​ 
Si bien es cierto que no nos hemos cruzado muchas veces, el otro día me dejaste hablando pavadas con un asunto relativo a medios filtrantes. ¡Y yo que creía que me las sabía todas! ​ 
Mateamargo


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades Campeón, aunque no hemos coincidido mucho, siempre es un placer coincidir contigo.

Un saludo.

Ant


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Otra más con la que no has coincidido mucho... pero que no se pierde una fiesta! Eso, y que si la cubana con más swing la organiza, Mr. D la secunda, y tus paisanos Rayinés y el Mate se embochinchan, pues... no me puedo quedar por fuera! Quién traería las arepas y el miche, entonces?

Lástima que el bendito link no me funcione, pero cuando lo logre, te incluyo los aperitivos y las espirituosas...

  *¡Feliz postiversario, chico!*  ​


----------



## chics

Muchas felicidades, Abeltio!!!!
Smuack!


----------



## abeltio

Snif!
oh, stop! P

gracias 1000.


----------



## krolaina

Pues hala, ¡yo sí que coincido con él por las mañanas! Todo un honor, pero como dice Dani hay poco más que decir después de sus respuestas... me tendré que dar más prisa cuando te vea por aquí, todo un fiera!
Yo te dejo por aquí un

*MUY FELIZ POSTIVERSARY!!*​
¡A seguir cumpliendo!
Un abrazote,
Carol.​​​


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

iMuchas felicitaciones, Abeltio!

Gracias,
Chaska


----------



## frida-nc

Gracias por toda tu ayuda generosa a todos, Abeltio.


----------



## fenixpollo

Te has convertido en uno de los foreros más claves del foro, en muy poco tiempo. Gracias por tu inteligencia y tu colaboración... ¡y que sigas por mil más! 

*¡Feliz Postiversario, abelito!*


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Hola Abeltio, ¿Cómo estás?, Pues supongo que de maravilla, pues todos te hemos estado felicitandote por este tu día, bueno más bien debería de decir ESE tu día, espero que sigas dandole como hasta ahora, y créeme cuando digo que mucha gente te aprecia en este foro.
Un gran saluod desde tierras mexicanas. y bueno como tu postaniversario llegó casi con el día de la candelaria, ahí te dejo unos *tamalitos* que sobraron del recalentado, na'más no te me atasques eh.


----------

